# West African cichlid ID please



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe these to be Thorachromis Demeuseii


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Can anyone give a positive ID.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Cichlid number 1 is not a demeusii. They don't have the horizontal stripe down the body, my first thought was that it is a Benitochromis species. Cichlid number two does look like a young demeuseii.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheers thanks.

Here is a video of the second fish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76D3ZzrE ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

To be honest, they both look like common aquarium strain _Chromidotilapia guentheri_ to me, but I really hate trying to ID fish from video. It's never as clear as a good photo.

Is there a reason to believe the fish are _Thoracochromis demeusii_?


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought them as Thorachromis Demeuseii.
I never seen them before and they were an impulse buy. I am going to turn my six foot into a West African tank.
West Africans are a whole new ball game for me.

Here is the tank.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, these species are all similarly shaped, and being juvenile fish the colors might not be those of an adult. I would hope that their source knew what they were selling if they could put that sort of name on them. Would love to see some clearer photos, though. Nice pickup!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you are Facebook, try this group for some of the most knowledgeable people on West Africans. They might be able to help out.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/WestAfricanCichlids/


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I joined the group this morning. I`ll look for some info from them and maybe keep the fish for a few months to see how
they mature. It was a bold statement selling them as T Demeuseii. They are on the CITE endangered list as far as I am aware.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I've seen them around here, kind of drab but worth keeping at some point.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Brought them back and exchanged for five Philander blue lips.


----------

